# k2 www?



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

probably the most exciting board i tried
i rode the smaller one i think 53 or 54 was like 3 years ago
man that thing was a blast


----------



## jmunch26 (Apr 27, 2007)

thanks i think ill try to get one, probably the 151


----------

